# Look What I Got...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Isn't he cute!?! I couldn't resist when I saw him. He's a little 8 week old pot belly piglet. We decided to name him bubba. I just love him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes...he certainly is cute...........Awww........  :greengrin:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh my look at that face!!!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

He's so adorable!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

he's a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWWWW! He is ADORABLE.....Just love those wrinkly little flat snouts


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute and the name is great :ROFL: 

Suellen


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

He's an adorable, handsome fella! Congratulations :stars: ! I saw your reponse in a different post, is he the second or third one you have?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ahhh
lol
extremely cute


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

greatcashmeres said:


> I saw your reponse in a different post, is he the second or third one you have?
> He's an adorable, handsome fella! Congratulations :stars: ! I saw your reponse in a different post, is he the second or third one you have?


He is the second one I have. I origionally had two, but lost my old boar this winter and my sow is quite lonely so I figured I would get her a pal a few weeks ago. He's not quite ready to go in with her cause he's so little, but Daisy, my other pig has always gotten along well with other piggies, I think she's really going to like him. She is always talking across the fence with the neighbors pigs. :ROFL:


----------

